
Show HN: Pricing Freelance Projects - tom_hirst
https://tomhir.st/pfp
======
tom_hirst
Hi HN!

Pricing Freelance Projects is the book that I've always wanted to write, born
through chance.

I've been freelancing as a web developer (WordPress/JavaScript) for the last
11 years.

When I began pricing my work, I did so without knowing:

\- What pricing methods to use

\- What to charge for my work

\- How to ensure that I got paid in line with what I was worth

As time went by, and with a keen interest in business, I started to study
pricing heavily.

Through my learning, experience and experiments, I priced myself to a six-
figure yearly freelance career.

Since my success as a freelancer, friends and other freelancers started to
come to me for advice on their own careers, leading me to start sharing my
thoughts on social media to help reach a wider audience.

In June 2020, I posted a Twitter thread summarising my thoughts on pricing
freelance projects. It went viral.

The thread has received 37,100 likes, 11,200 retweets and over 3,000,000
impressions.

Freelancers, consultants, owners of agencies and entrepreneurs across all
industries got in touch to offer their praise for the condensed version of my
approach. Many people wanted to know more.

I’d already thought about writing a book on pricing for freelancers and this
response was the catalyst.

I set myself a deadline and dropped everything to start writing. I set up a
pre-order product on Gumroad to announce that I was working on the book.

The book received 229 pre-orders and generated $4,351 in revenue while I was
writing it.

Now, Pricing Freelance Projects is here and I'm super proud of it!

It's ~30,000-words, across 135 pages, divided into 59 easy to digest sections.
Available in PDF, ePub and MOBI formats.

You can check out a sample from the book here: [https://pricing-freelance-
projects.netlify.app/pricing-freel...](https://pricing-freelance-
projects.netlify.app/pricing-freelance-projects-sample.pdf)

Pricing Freelance Projects covers everything that I've learned in over a
decade of pricing real-word freelance work.

Early readers have given 5-star reviews and I'm humbled at the level of
interest my vantage point on pricing has received.

I wrote Pricing Freelance Projects because I see skilled freelancers every day
who can charge more for their services.

I'm posting on HN in the hope that more of these people get to know about the
book.

If you have any questions, please leave a comment, I'll be happy to answer
them!

Cheers, Tom

